# I don't feel comfortable



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't feel comfortable and safe at this forum knowing there is someone here who has manipulated so many of my friends and hurt them so terribly for a number of years. At first, I wanted to stop it and call them out for their multiple accounts because I thought it would protect people and they could hear the truth. But then that thread was deleted. I am not a bully, I have never been. It was not even my intention to be one if at any point I came out that way. It's just sad and hard to watch. And it's not good for anyone's mental state here. I don't know whats real and what's not. I don't need someone coming in pretending to be many different people. I don't want to have to question any more than I already do and then be called paranoid for being right. Also, I have nothing against someone with DID and I would never ever judge them on that. I have judged this one person on their own actions and this has nothing to do with people diagnosed with DID. It's been getting worse and when someone comes on to chat and starts telling a person that they've never been loved, I think that's messed up. Especially if you do not know the person. I've made this post as a way to be open and honest with the board because I feel there has been a lot of behind-the-back stuff going on. What can we do to fix this?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

peachy said:


> I don't feel comfortable and safe at this forum knowing there is someone here who has manipulated so many of my friends and hurt them so terribly for a number of years. At first, I wanted to stop it and call them out for their multiple accounts because I thought it would protect people and they could hear the truth. But then that thread was deleted. I am not a bully, I have never been. It was not even my intention to be one if at any point I came out that way. It's just sad and hard to watch. And it's not good for anyone's mental state here. I don't know whats real and what's not. I don't need someone coming in pretending to be many different people. I don't want to have to question any more than I already do and then be called paranoid for being right. Also, I have nothing against someone with DID and I would never ever judge them on that. I have judged this one person on their own actions and this has nothing to do with people diagnosed with DID. It's been getting worse and when someone comes on to chat and starts telling a person that they've never been loved, I think that's messed up. Especially if you do not know the person. I've made this post as a way to be open and honest with the board because I feel there has been a lot of behind-the-back stuff going on. What can we do to fix this?


Do you think this is in the chat room? Or throughout the forum?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

both


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

peachy said:


> both


I suppose it is odd that people would give you negative votes on your picture submission. Nevertheless, people are people.

It can be hard here because many of us are hurting and don't need jabs as we try to speak our feelings. But certainly there are others that appreciate your posts and your being here.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think we should have the voting thing taken off due to mental illness in the boards


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree that name changing and the rating system should be removed.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Visual Dude said:


> I suppose it is odd that people would give you negative votes on your picture submission. Nevertheless, people are people.
> 
> It can be hard here because many of us are hurting and don't need jabs as we try to speak our feelings. But certainly there are others that appreciate your posts and your being here.


thanks. it's not really about the negative votes on my picture submission. that was a joke and if people don't find it funny, that's okay. if people are having problem with name changes, you can go on their profile and view their name change history and you will know who they are so that shouldn't be too big of an issue. i'm more concerned with multiple accounts for one person with intent on manipulating others or whatever the motivation is behind it.

thank you for your kindness


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I think we should have the voting thing taken off due to mental illness in the boards


How about just medicating them (trolls) ... repeatedly ...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently got this message from Mr.Jippy posing as "Revelation"

'If you keep giving me trouble I will ban you from this site, just shut the fuck up with your witless comments.

Me and Sarah personally think you are a fucking retard and would be happy for you to find another forum to spill out your pointless shit ok.

Revelation.'


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for pointing this out. Others have mentioned this as well. Hopefully it'll be looked into.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

never_giving_up said:


> I recently got this message from Mr.Jippy posing as "Revelation"
> 
> 'If you keep giving me trouble I will ban you from this site, just shut the fuck up with your witless comments.
> 
> ...


Is it really that hard to ban someone's IP address?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am afraid to even post what I really feel and what I really think. You are a brave soul.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am afraid to even post what I really feel and what I really think. You are a brave soul.


Is this because you are afraid members will make fun of you?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

peachy said:


> thanks. it's not really about the negative votes on my picture submission. that was a joke and if people don't find it funny, that's okay. if people are having problem with name changes, you can go on their profile and view their name change history and you will know who they are so that shouldn't be too big of an issue. i'm more concerned with multiple accounts for one person with intent on manipulating others or whatever the motivation is behind it.
> 
> thank you for your kindness


Yes, jokes are usually funny only to some. And then only if they are not in a bad mood. My suggestion to medicate the trolls was not received well either.

I didn't realize that there was so much harassment on this site. But there are people who care and try to help as well as get help. It will shake out in the end. Hope you stay around.


----------

